
Building an Online IRR Calculator with React - rafaquintanilha
https://rafaelquintanilha.com/building-an-online-irr-calculator-with-react/
======
Kazooie_Bird
Listeners should be implemented that allow post-valid calculation,
recalculation based on field change for a true reactive experience.

~~~
rafaquintanilha
Thanks for your input. I avoided doing this on purpose -- the UX could get a
bit confusing if the IRR was going to get calculated onChange (or onBlur for
that matter). In any case I do believe it can be greatly improved, this was
more of an educational post.

